# Supercross MX26 and 4x?



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

I come from a BMX racing background and still ride weekly at my two local tracks, racing both the 20" and cruiser classes. While my love for a 20" racer will never die, I find myself rolling on bigger wheels when I hit the local trails or venture out on a section of single track. The problem is, my 24" cruiser is a turd... it's heavy, equipped with cheap, antiquated parts and frankly, I just don't have the desire to put any money into parts on that frame - although I admit it will make a marvellous wall-hanger someday. 

So, I guess from the above it is safe to say I would like a different bike for the cruiser class. Bearing in mind I am not competitive in any classes, (mostly on account of my 80 year old smoker's lungs, despite being only 27 years old and a non-smoker) I think a 26" DJ type bike would be fun to race in the cruiser class.

Also, a genre of riding I have always wanted to try - but never have - is 4x. It seems like a natural progression for a BMX/MTB rider to make, and the challenge of it would motivate me to continue training/riding as the doctors and I work towards a treatment or (hopefully someday) a cure for my lungs. 

Having said all of the above, I know the MX26 is a great dirt jump bike and can be setup as a single speed with minimal fuss. With a rigid front end and a single speed drivetrain I can't imagine it being any worse than my current 24" cruiser, and in all likeliness it would be more fun. My question mostly pertains to the use of a MX26 for a 4x bike. For 4x I guess I'd run the bike with a 1x9 setup, chain guide and 80-100mm front fork. Considering I already have a lot of the parts needed to build both versions of the bike (SS/Rigid and 1x9/hardtail) floating around in my parts bin, I am tempted to get one.

My questions are specific to the Supercross MX26 because my friend is going to be selling his frame in the near future. I guess he finally realized that bikes take up a lot of space and aren't very useful when they are just sitting around. I can't remember him riding the thing more than a handful of times since he bought it. He has already sold his wheels and fork, but some other bits and pieces are there. I'm not sure how much of it I'd be interested in, as I mostly just want the frame to build up my way(s). 

MTBR's thoughts on the MX26 are much appreciated, and for the record I not only searched, I read the results of the search as well.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm not personally familiar with Supercross MX 26" but it appears to be a good bike.

the only thing is that in this picture, the back end doesn't look as short as it could be.










check out the Official 26" Racer thread on vintagebmx:
Official 26" Racer thread - VintageBMX.com

the Blackmarket MOB has been a favorite among ex-bmx'ers. (in fact, the owner of blackmarket, carter holland, is an ex-bmx'er).

chrome MOB with rigid fork:









the Transition Trail or Park is also a favorite:


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

I'll have to measure the chainstay length on my friend's MX26, but I don't think it will be a major issue. I tend to run a longer chainstay that most BMXers, not exactly sure why, but it works for me. The few times I rode his I was happy and I had no issues manualling, but if I can ride a few other bikes that are similar I will. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

Also, that chrome MOB is gorgeous! Heck, all of them are pretty.


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

Okay, the MX26 measures right at 16.5" for the CS length; my current cruiser is 16.75", so the MX26 should work for me. I have long - some would say monkey - arms, so I can really shift my weight rearward. 

Hopefully I can pick it up on Friday


----------



## DC13 (Feb 3, 2011)

Supercross has the Shine if you didnt see that now and a Propel if you want a little travel. I ride both and love them both.


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

the supercross looks nice and a longer chainstay in a racing environment (if you run that already) will be fine.

more and more 4x bikes showing up in the cruiser class at ABA races (nationals even). I raced a 26 and after going back to a 24 for a half season sold it and stayed on the 26 full time...


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

on the left on my rattle can sprayed p-bike a few years ago:










on my avent (same as a mob but aluminum basically):










my avent getting the rattlecan treatment:


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I ended up getting the Supercross, but it's sitting around waiting for me acquire more parts before I build it up. For simplicity sake, I'll probably build it up as a rigid single speed just to get it rolling, if I like the geometry and feel then I'll pick out a suspension fork, slap about 4 gears on the back and mount a chain-guide to those ISCG tabs. My initial impression of the frame is that it is a prototypical Supercross product: long, low and simple looking and it isn't overly heavy for a 22.5" TT steel frame at 5 pounds 5 ounces.

My current (old) BMX cruiser is going through a make-over this off season, so it should be about 4 pounds lighter by race season... it may not feel too bad after that, but I still want a 26 to change things up at the track and for future 4x use.


----------



## DC13 (Feb 3, 2011)

glad u like the bike if u have any questions just hit me up.


----------

